# Free calman colorchecker software !!!



## realzven

FREE CALMAN COLORCHECKER SOFTWARE !!!

Ted from Avs forum 
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1510873/spectracal-releases-free-colorchecker-software




> _(Seattle, WA) – January 9, 2014_
> 
> SpectraCal, Inc. announced today the release of a free software, intended to provide professionals in production, post-production, and broadcasting industries a tool for testing the accuracy of their video monitors.
> 
> The software, CalMAN ColorChecker, will be available for free download beginning this week. Although CalMAN ColorChecker has been available for purchase individually and as an included workflow in other CalMAN products, SpectraCal has never before offered CalMAN software free of charge.
> 
> *CalMAN ColorChecker*
> 
> “ColorChecker is a revolutionary product for the studio industry, and we want everyone using it,” said L.A. Heberlein, SpectraCal’s CEO.
> 
> With a probe and a pattern generator, CalMAN ColorChecker allows users to chart the performance of their monitor and verify that the content displayed on screen is true to industry standards, such as Rec709, Digital Cinema, and Adobe RGB.
> 
> “ColorChecker gives users confidence that their monitor is performing reliably, and it only takes minutes to run,” emphasized SpectraCal’s Marketing Director, Joshua Quain.
> 
> ColorChecker also provides a useful platform for comparing color performance between displays, informing users of the degree to which one monitor’s performance varies from another. “Often times we hear from customers who are struggling to discover which of their monitors are closest to standards. With ColorChecker, you can easily test each monitor and find the closest match,” said Quain.
> 
> When creating the product, developers at SpectraCal envisioned studio professionals running ColorChecker daily. “It’s a quality assessment tool,” explained Founder and CTO, Derek Smith. “Run ColorChecker every morning when you come in, and know your video content is completely accurate for the rest of the work day.”
> 
> In effect, a successful run of CalMAN ColorChecker (indicated within the software by a green “go” light) will mean that the measured monitor is ready for use, while a red light indicates the device is in need of calibration.
> 
> “ColorChecker takes the guess work out of monitor calibration,” explained Quain. “If you’re using ColorChecker, you’ll know exactly when your monitor needs to be calibrated, and you can take the proper actions accordingly.”
> 
> In addition to offering ColorChecker at no cost to the user, SpectraCal has also eliminated all hardware restrictions for the software, meaning that ColorChecker supports a surprisingly wide range of probes and test pattern generators.
> 
> “You don’t have to buy our colorimeters to use this free software,” Quain said. “If you have any instruments in your shop already, CalMAN almost certainly supports them.”
> 
> CalMAN ColorChecker requires no previous knowledge of calibration technology nor experience with CalMAN software.
> 
> The free software is available for download from SpectraCal’s website, at http://studio.spectracal.com/calman-colorchecker.


----------



## mechman

I'll have to check this one out! :T


----------



## AVoldMan

I'm a little confused as to whether anyone with a colorimeter (like a Eye One Display 2 LT meter) and a compatible test disc is able to use this software? Or do you need other CalMan products to install and run it?

:huh:


----------



## NBPk402

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mechman

AVoldMan said:


> I'm a little confused as to whether anyone with a colorimeter (like a Eye One Display 2 LT meter) and a compatible test disc is able to use this software? Or do you need other CalMan products to install and run it?
> 
> :huh:


I have yet to download it and look at it but from what I see, it's free to anyone who wants it. I'm planning on taking a look at it later this week. If you're using it on a computer monitor, you don't need a disc or a signal generator.


----------



## NBPk402

I just downloaded it... Would it work with a light meter or do you need a meter that does colors?


----------



## tbaudoin

ellisr63 said:


> I just downloaded it... Would it work with a light meter or do you need a meter that does colors?


How I read it, is either a "supported" colorimeter or spectro and a supported pattern generator. I don't think there is a disc that will work. Maybe someone has taken the time to generate triplet patterns specifically for that color checker set.


----------



## ConnecTED

tbaudoin said:


> How I read it, is either a "supported" colorimeter or spectro and a supported pattern generator. I don't think there is a disc that will work. Maybe someone has taken the time to generate triplet patterns specifically for that color checker set.



Hi, I have released a free version of my calibration disk that includes the required patterns to measure with free version of CalMAN ColorChecker.

For more details follow that post.


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.3.0 RC4 Build: 1581 Released @ 13 June 2014*

New Features

Added support for the NEW MediaForge™ On-Demand Steaming Pattern Generator

Fixed Issues

Reverted to previous SDK for the i1Pro 2 to resolved issues experienced with RC2 and RC3.

Resolved an issue that would cause CalMAN to crash when loading certain workflows.

Download CalMAN ColorChecker 5.3.5 RC4 (Build 1581)


----------



## svenWes

WOW man!! I was looking for this for ages.


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.3.5 (Final Release) Build: 1597 Released @ 03 July 2014*

New Features

Added support for Video Levels on the EIZO for 1D LUTs.

Added new Monitor-Direct workflow for HP DreamColor Z27x and EIZO ColorEdge monitors. This supports the internal LUTS of these monitors as well as the creation of ICC Profiles.

Changes

CalMAN now supports the JVC x5 and x6 series CMS DDC controls in native ranges.

Performance improvements were made on the Radiance for 3D LUTs

Resolved Issues

Resolved issue which caused a crash when profiling meters in Single Pass.

Download Link:

Download CalMAN 5 for Business / ColorChecker 5.3.5 (Build 1597)

Download CalMAN 5 for Home Video Calibration 5.3.5 (Build 1597)


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.3.5a Build: 1598 Released @ 07 July 2014*

Release Notes are not yet available... I will update soon...

Download Links:

Download CalMAN 5 for Business / ColorChecker 5.3.5a (Build 1598)

Download CalMAN 5 for Home Video Calibration 5.3.5a (Build 1598)

Download CalMAN 5 ColorChecker 5.3.5a (Build 1598)


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.3.6 Build: 1606 Released @ 15 August 2014*

New Features

Added support for the AJA LUT Box.

Added support for the Panasonic BT4 series displays.

Resolved Issues

Resolved issue with pattern delays and Client 3.

Resolved issue where the Brightness DDC control wasn't displaying for the HP DreamColor on the Monitor-Direct workflow.

Download Links:

Download CalMAN 5 for Business / ColorChecker 5.3.6 (Build 1606)

Download CalMAN 5 for Home Video Calibration 5.3.6 (Build 1606)


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.3.6a Build: 1611 Released @ 21 August 2014*

Resolved Issues

Resolved issue where data from previously saved data files was not restoring properly for a Color Checker run.

Resolved issue where after changing a LUT selection, CalMAN would fail read a 3D LUT from a device.

Resolved issue which would cause crashes in AutoCal and DDC grayscale controls.

Download Links:

Download CalMAN 5 for Business / ColorChecker 5.3.6a (Build 1611)

Download CalMAN 5 for Home Video Calibration 5.3.6a (Build 1611)


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.3.6b Build: 1622 Released @ 26 August 2014*

Release Notes

Performance updates to the UI.

Added feature that allows users to view information on their meter's NIST certificate from within CalMAN. NIST certificates are only available on meters that have been enhanced or certified by SpectraCal. The back end for this feature is not yet in place, but this version of CalMAN will work with the feature once it is.

Added new dE2000/JNDab formula that emphasizes luminance error, particularly at the low end.

Download Links:

Download CalMAN 5 for Business / ColorChecker 5.3.6b (Build 1622)

Download CalMAN 5 for Home Video Calibration 5.3.6b (Build 1622)


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.0 build 1632 Open Beta Released @ 09 September 2014*

Release Notes

This is an early open beta of CalMAN 5.4.0 which contains support for the new Lumagen 21xx series and the 17x cube sizes.

In adding this support, we needed to make some changes which could potential affect the older Radiance models. We have not seen evidence of that in our internal testing, but please let us know if anything pops up.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.0 build 1752 Open Beta Released @ 01 October 2014*

Release Notes

The only real change is the new Radiance 21xx series should work at the higher baud rate across the USB port.

Note - There's currently an issue that is you connect to the Radiance as a Source after you connected to it as a display, it may not use full speed.

We're still looking at the performance issues some of you have reported.
*
Download Link*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.0 Build 1794 Open Beta Released @ 08 October 2014*

*Release Notes*

Slight speed increase for the Lumagen radiance 21xx series when connected via USB.

Added support for the CRI-100 meter

Added support for ASSIMILATE SCRATCH as a pattern generator.

Added support for the MadVR cube file format in the SpectraCal Cube Generator

Added support for the Cube Generator to the Enthusiast license. With the Enthusiast license, only the MadVR format is supported.

We've also added some new methods of performing a cube calibration. You will now see a new option on the AutoCal Set dialog for cube calibrations called Calibration Type. InteractiveCal is the same method we have used in previous version of CalMAN. We've also added:

*Added Intelligent Resolution Profiling (iRP) for 3D Cube calibrations:* This method allows the users to specify the amount of time they wish to spend on the calibration. CalMAN then takes a series of readings, determining which areas need the most work, and then focusing on those areas. This method is targeted for professionals who need a display that is close enough and have limited amount of time to spend on the calibration.

*Added Lightning LUT for 3D Cube calibrations:* This is a fast method of creating a LUT targeted towards displays which are fairly linear and normally averages less than 15 minutes (often less than 10). I get excellent results on my EIZO monitor here, but this method can have issues with Plasma displays.

*Added 3D LUT Retargeting:* When using one of the two methods above to create a profile, you can now create a profile to different targets from the data generated from the first profile. This option is available on the Display tab when connected to hardware that supports a 3D cube. Just click the button and browse to the appropriate log file. You will then be prompted to select your new targets.

Added support for these new 3D LUT calibration methods for the Radiance 20xx and 21xx models.

*Notes for workflow designers:* We have uncoupled the in workflow pattern window for performance reasons. This means that CalMAN will not wait for this window to update before taking a reading. In cases where you have created workflows which use these windows for taking readings, you will need to make a modification. When getting properties on these windows, you will see a new option called Sync Pattern for Calibration. You will want to check this box if the window is used for taking active readings. All workflows created before this change will have that box unchecked.

We recommend you remove the zoomed in CIE chart you might have on 3D Cube calibration layouts. This window can cause CalMAN to crash during calibration. This window has already been removed from the official Color Cube (3D LUT) workflow.

*
Download Link*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.0 Build 1800 Open Beta Released @ 14 November 2014*

*Release Notes*

Added support for the madVR TPG (pattern generator). Supported for Enthusiast, Ultimate, and Studio licenses.

Improved gamut retargeting accuracy

Updated interface for the new HP Dreamcolor firmware (v 230)

BT1886 is now selectable in the DDC Controls within CalMAN for the Panasonic AX9xx series displays

Added some fixes for 3D LUT crashes. Also put some code in that we hope will give us some more information for existing crashes.

Added the new Lightning LUT Workflow.

Added CalMAN Eyeglass - SpectraCal's NEW 3D LUT Visulization Tool. Upload your own photos to this independent app to see the before-and-after effects of your 3D LUT calibration.
*
Download Link*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.0 RC1 - Build: 1806 Released @ 25 November 2014*

*New Features*

*Lightning LUT Technology:* generate corrective 3D LUTs in five minutes or less. CalMAN’s new Lightning LUT technology allows users to quickly correct the output of their video monitors. Unique interpolation algorithms allow CalMAN to provide an accurate 3D LUT calibration while only reading a select number of points in a 3D colorspace. Available in CalMAN Ultimate.

*IR Profiling (Intelligent Resolution Profiling):* create corrective 3D LUTs that fit your unique needs and time constraints. The process of creating a 3D LUT in CalMAN now offers users the option of setting specific time and quality preferences before beginning a 3D LUT calibration. Create a 3D LUT in under an hour or set no time constraints for a maximum quality calibration. Available in CalMAN Ultimate and CalMAN Professional.

*Free CalMAN Eyeglass 3D LUT Visualization Tool:* upload your own photos to SpectraCal's free 3D LUT visualization tool to compare before-and-after results of 3D LUT calibrations. Located in the CalMAN Main Menu.

Added support for ASSIMILATE SCRATCH® and SCRATCH Lab® digital workflows as pattern generators. Supported in CalMAN Ultimate.

Added ASSIMILATE SCRATCH to the format drop-down on the SpectraCal Cube Generator.

Added support for the Lumagen Radiance 21xx series video processors with higher baud rate when using the built-in USB connection in CalMAN Professional and CalMAN Ultimate.

Added support for the Colorimetry Research CR-100 colorimeter in all license levels of CalMAN for Business.

Updated keyboard shortcuts for greater usability. New shortcuts are as follows:

A = AutoCal/AutoCube
C = Continuous Read
H = Read Grayscale High
L = Read Grayscale Low
S = Series Read
X = Stop
Arrow Key Right = Next Workflow Page
Arrow Key Left = Previous Workflow Page
Space Bar = Single Read

Added new Lightning LUT workflow to CalMAN Ultimate. Provides 3D LUT calibrations exclusively with CalMAN’s new Lightning LUT technology. 

*Changes*

Updated interface for the new HP DreamColor firmware (v.230)

BT.1886 is now available in the CalMAN DDC controls for the Panasonic AX900 series displays.

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved issue where target lines weren't drawing on deltaE charts in reports.

Resolved issue where White and Black points were incorrect on Saturations Sweeps when in PC Levels.

Resolved issue with the VP401 where patterns could get out of sync.

*Known Issues*

On the CR-100, if you have initialized the meter with Sync On, then switch it off and then back on, the meter will still function as if Sync is set to off. You need to reinitialize the meter before Sync will enable again.

*Notes*

*For Workflow Designers using CalMAN’s Design Mode Feature:* We have uncoupled the in workflow pattern window for performance reasons. This means that CalMAN will not wait for this window to update before taking a reading. In cases where you have created workflows which use these windows for taking readings, you will need to make a modification. When getting properties on these windows, you will see a new option called Sync Pattern for Calibration. You will want to check this box if the window is used for taking active readings. All workflows created before this change will have that box unchecked.

We recommend you remove the zoomed in CIE chart you might have on 3D Cube calibration layouts. This window can cause CalMAN to crash during calibration. 

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.0 RC2 - Build: 1816 Released @ 05 December 2014*

*Changes (since RC1)*

Added support for APL Patterns with madTPG. Requires madVR 0.87.11 or greater

When connecting to madTPG, CalMAN will attempt to connect over the local interface first. If this fails, it will then fall back to the entered IP Address.

Resolved issue with APL Patterns with ASSIMILATE SCRATCH.

Resolved issue with 3D LUT calibration on the 5 point Radiance models.

Enhancements to 3D LUT profile interpolation for better results near black.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.0 Final - Build: 1829 Released @ 18 December 2014*

*New Features*

*Lightning LUT Technology:* generate corrective 3D LUTs in five minutes or less. CalMAN’s new Lightning LUT technology allows users to quickly correct the output of their video monitors. Unique interpolation algorithms allow CalMAN to provide an accurate 3D LUT calibration while only reading a select number of points in a 3D colorspace. Available in CalMAN Ultimate.

*IR Profiling (Intelligent Resolution Profiling):* create corrective 3D LUTs that fit your unique needs and time constraints. The process of creating a 3D LUT in CalMAN now offers users the option of setting specific time and quality preferences before beginning a 3D LUT calibration. Create a 3D LUT in under an hour or set no time constraints for a maximum quality calibration. Available in CalMAN Ultimate and CalMAN Professional.

*LUT Retargeting:* create multiple 3D LUTs for your monitor, each with different colorspace standards, with only one set of readings. CalMAN is now able to convert any LUT file to a new colorspace. Have you created a corrective 3D LUT for Rec.709 but also need one for D-Cinema? Use the display tab in CalMAN to create a D-Cinema 3D LUT from any other CalMAN LUT file. Available in CalMAN Ultimate. Note: it is recommended that users start with a larger colorspace 3D LUT and retarget to a LUT with a smaller colorspace.

*Free CalMAN Eyeglass 3D LUT Visualization Tool:* upload your own photos to SpectraCal's free 3D LUT visualization tool to compare before-and-after results of 3D LUT calibrations. Located in the CalMAN Main Menu.

Added support for ASSIMILATE SCRATCH® and SCRATCH Lab® digital workflows as pattern generators. Supported in CalMAN Ultimate.

Added ASSIMILATE SCRATCH to the format drop-down on the SpectraCal Cube Generator.

Added support for the Lumagen Radiance 21xx series video processors with higher baud rate when using the built-in USB connection in CalMAN Professional and CalMAN Ultimate.

Added support for the Colorimetry Research CR-100 colorimeter and CR-250 spectroradiometer in all license levels of CalMAN for Business.

Added support for Photo Research AQL meter.

Updated keyboard shortcuts for greater usability. New shortcuts are as follows:
A = AutoCal/AutoCube
C = Continuous Read
H = Read Grayscale High
L = Read Grayscale Low
S = Series Read
X = Stop
Arrow Key Right = Next Workflow Page
Arrow Key Left = Previous Workflow Page
Space Bar = Single Read

Added new Lightning LUT workflow to CalMAN Ultimate. Provides 3D LUT calibrations exclusively with CalMAN’s new Lightning LUT technology. 

*Changes*

Updated interface for the new HP DreamColor firmware (v.230)

BT.1886 is now available in the CalMAN DDC controls for the Panasonic AX900 series displays.

Made enhancements to 3D LUT profile interpolation for better results near black (CalMAN Ultimate).

Optimized memory usage loading and unloading workflows.

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved issue where target lines weren't drawing on deltaE charts in reports.

Resolved issue where White and Black points were incorrect on Saturations Sweeps when in PC Levels.

Resolved issue with the VP401 where patterns could get out of sync.

Resolved issue with APL patterns in ASSIMILATE SCRATCH (CalMAN Ultimate).

Resolved issue with 3D LUT calibration on the 5-point Radiance models.

Resolved performance issues with deltaE charts.

*Notes*

*For Workflow Designers using CalMAN’s Design Mode Feature:* We have uncoupled the in workflow pattern window for performance reasons. This means that CalMAN will not wait for this window to update before taking a reading. In cases where you have created workflows which use these windows for taking readings, you will need to make a modification. When getting properties on these windows, you will see a new option called Sync Pattern for Calibration. You will want to check this box if the window is used for taking active readings. All workflows created before this change will have that box unchecked.

We recommend you remove the zoomed in CIE chart you might have on 3D Cube calibration layouts. This window can cause CalMAN to crash during calibration.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN ColorChecker Now Includes 3D LUT Visualization Features*

See how accurate your monitor could be with new virtual 3D LUT capabilities and a free LUT visualization tool.

Now you can do more than test the accuracy of your display. Create a virtual 3D LUT in ColorChecker to see the difference a calibration could make! CalMAN can now create a virtual correction matrix unique to your monitor's color performance so you can see just how good your display could be. Once you've created the virtual 3D LUT in ColorChecker, upload your own photos and images to CalMAN Eyeglass and see the before-and-after effects of your corrective 3D LUT. 

Download CalMAN 5.4 ColorChecker (Free Version) to get started.










(Above: photo viewed in CalMAN Eyeglass with corrective 3D LUT uploaded. Photo is rendered in split screen with the native display output on the left, and the corrected output on the right. This image is for demonstrative purposes only and will appear differently on different displays.)

Download CalMAN ColorChecker QuickStart Guide


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.0a - Build: 1831 Released @ 24 December 2014*

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.0b - Build: 1833 Released @ 29 December 2014*

*New Features*

This adds the HP DreamColor II and Eizo (1D) displays as well as pattern generators to the Studio Lite license.

*Resolved Issues*

Fixes a crash when closing the Meter Profiling window.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN Eyeglass 3D LUT Visualization Tool*






See CalMAN Eyeglass in action! Load you own photos and images into CalMAN Eyeglass to see the before-and-after effects of your 3D LUT calibrations. Watch this video to learn more about SpectraCal’s new 3D LUT visualization tool with complete instructions on how to use it yourself. CalMAN Eyeglass in included free with the download of CalMAN ColorChecker (Free Version).


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.1 Open Beta - Build: 1847 Released @ 14 January 2015*

*New Features*

Added Include Black in AutoCal Adjustments check box. This is available under the Workflow Advanced Options tab. This is saved with the workflow. Prior to this change, if you selected a specific Black Level, CalMAN would attempt to calibrate black to this specified level.

With this box unchecked, CalMAN will instead use this as the value of black for its calibration calculations. Black will not be adjusted, but the targets will be calculated using this specified black.

New History runtype. For you workflow developers, there is a new run type called History. This cal allow you to take multiple readings repeated readings and have them all chart together. In order for this to work, you need to set the layout to History and your graphs to History. There need to be at least one chart on the layout which is set to the runtype of your readings.

For example: if I wanted to have a history of how 100% reads over time, I might throw out an RGB chart and a luminance chart set to history. I might then also add a RGB chart set to single point which is set to grayscale. For grayscale points on the layout, I would set it to White Only.

We'll work on putting together a demo layout/workflow to show this new feature off. In the mean time, we'd love to get feedback from you out there on how you view this new feature and see what tasks you can come up for it. 

*Changes & Fixes*

Resolved licensing issue for the CR-250 meter

CalMAN now requires version 0.87.13 of madVR. No new functionality yet, but some is coming that requires a later version.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.1 Open Beta - Build: 1852 Released @ 22 January 2015*

*Release Notes*

Added a Points remaining count for all point based AutoCubes.

Added a Dataset Segment Size. This allows the user to segment a very large dataset into smaller pieces for display in a layout. When the number of datapoints exceeds the set amount, a selection box appears on the left side of the slider bar, allowing the user to switch between segments. By default this is set to 500 points. This can be done under Settings\Advanced Measurement Options and is only available for ColorChecker or History run types.

Interactive AutoCube (legacy) has been re enabled for those users who wish to use it. This can be enabled under Settings\Application Measurement Options.

Resolved an issue where the .3dx (Eyeglass) LUT file was not being written after an AutoCube if Include Black in AutoCal Adjustments was unchecked.

Resolved a licensing issue which would cause CalMAN to crash if the user entered a Studio Lite license with an existing Studio Express license.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.1 Open Beta - Build: 1856 Released @ 30 January 2015*

*Release Notes*

Added support for the following 2014 EIZO models
CG247, CG277, CX241, an CX271

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.1 RC1 - Build: 1862 Released @ 05 February 2015*

*New Features*

Added "Include Black" option in AutoCal Adjustments checkbox. This is available under the Workflow Advanced Options tab and is saved with the workflow. With this box unchecked, CalMAN will not adjust absolute black in calibrations, but custom black level targets may still be set within the workflow.

Added "Points Remaining" indicator to progress windows for point-based 3D LUT calibrations.

Added support for 2014 EIZO models: CG247, CG277, CX241 and CX271.

Added support for new firmware for Colorimetry Research meters (CR-100, CR-250) that improves meter syncing. 

Ultimate License Only: added new History runtype that allows users to display multiple readings on the same chart.

Ultimate License Only: added ST.2084 gamma formula for high dynamic range (HDR) displays.

Enthusiast License Only: added new History runtype that allows users to display multiple readings on the same chart.

*Changes*

Changed default setting for input and output on the DVDO TPG to "Limited." This assures the output levels of the device are not compressed.

CalMAN support for madVR pattern generator and 3D LUTs now requires version 0.87.13 of the madVR software.

Computer monitor workflows no default to full PC levels (0-255) for compatibility with the sRGB gamma standard. 

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved licensing issue with the CR-250 spectroradiometer.

Resolve an issue that would cause CalMAN to crash or stop during a 3D LUT calibration or LUT retargeting.

Resolved an issue that prevented workflow charts from updating properly.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.1 RC2 - Build: 1868 Released @ 12 February 2015*

*New Features*

Coming Soon...

*Changes*

Coming Soon...

*Resolved Issues*

Coming Soon...

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.1 Open Beta - Build: 1876 Released @ 20 February 2015*

*Changes & Fixes*

1) Hopefully we have fixed the crashes people have been seeing. These are generic Windows crashes, which cause CalMAN to just exit.

2) Hopefully have resolved an issue which could cause CalMAN to hang (or go run off to play with the faeries) at the end of a cube calibration. The dialog box is still there, the progress bar still moves, but no progress is made.

3) Changed the meter mode default for the CR-250 from Fast 2x to Normal

4) Reduced discontinuities in the WTW region of a WTW LUT when only profiling to reference white.

5) Resolved issue that would cause points to remain on any chart which used a filtered data set. This was most noticeable on the CIE chart during cube calibrations.

*Download Links*


----------



## MONKEYBOYSREVENGE

I am ashamed to say, I tried the free Calman studio DL and just can't figure it out 

Tried it for 2-3hours, watched videos and tried again. how do I get it to do more then the basic stuff and actually get to give me the option to save a profile to my pc?

The 3d Cube thing just shows me what image will looklike after adjustments, which looks worse then the before image, lots of yellow/brown instead of white in the image.

Wanted to calibrate my projectors seperately due to one having a green tint and other having a darker violet tint due to running passive 3d filter kit.


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.1 - Build: 1891 Released @ 05 March 2015*

*New Features*

Added "Include Black" option in AutoCal Adjustments checkbox. This is available under the Workflow Advanced Options tab and is saved with the workflow. With this box unchecked, CalMAN will not adjust absolute black in calibrations, but custom black level targets may still be set within the workflow.

Added "Points Remaining" indicator to progress windows for point-based 3D LUT calibrations.

Added support for 2014 EIZO models: CG247, CG277, CX241 and CX271.

Added support for new firmware for Colorimetry Research meters (CR-100, CR-250) that improves meter syncing.

Ultimate License Only: added new History runtype that allows users to display multiple readings on the same chart.

Ultimate License Only: added ST.2084 gamma formula for high dynamic range (HDR) displays.

Added LCD LED Blue/Green colorimeter tables for X-Rite i1Display Pro (OEM and retail).

*Changes*

Changed default setting for input and output on the DVDO TPG to "Limited." This assures the output levels of the device are not compressed.

CalMAN support for madVR pattern generator and 3D LUTs now requires version 0.87.13 of the madVR software.

Computer monitor workflows now default to full PC levels (0-255) for compatibility with the sRGB gamma standard. 

Changed meter mode default for the CR-250 from Fast 2x to Normal.

CalMAN now writes 3D LUT/profile files directly to the hard drive previous to writing the files to 3D LUT hardware.

CalMAN now supports up to 99 different meter tables for the Klein K10 devices.

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved licensing issue with the CR-250 spectroradiometer.

Resolve an issue that would cause CalMAN to crash or stop during a 3D LUT calibration or LUT retargeting.

Resolved an issue that prevented workflow charts from updating properly.

Resolved an issue that prevented CalMAN from writing 1D LUTs to EIZO CX models.

Resolved an issue that caused CalMAN to crash when connecting to the SpectraCal C3 colorimeter.

Corrected luminance scaling issue in meter profiles.

Resolved an issue with CalMAN PC levels for the DVDO TPG.

Resolved an issue with data plotting for charts with a filtered data set. This was especially noticeable on CIE charts during 3D LUT calibrations.

Reduced discontinuities in the whiter-than-white (WTW) region of a 3D LUT when profiling to reference white (235).

*Known Issues*

There is a known issue with Windows 8 and the Blackmagic Design HDLink drivers which cause CalMAN to crash when writing to the device.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.2 - Build: 1901 Released @ 17 March 2015*

*Changes*

Added a minor delay to the Assimilate SCRATCH and madTPG pattern generators.

Changed DDC setting in CalMAN Client 3 to be disabled by default, rather than enabled.

CalMAN Client 3 now supports Mac OS X Yosemite, version 10.10.2. 

Updated Monitor-Standard and Monitor-Advanced workflows.

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved an issue with the CR-100 that would cause CalMAN to crash when no light was being read by the meter.

Resolved an issue where CalMAN would crash or hang when scaling during a 3D LUT calibration or retargeting.

Resolved an issue with the NIST Certification section in the Meter Connect Tab.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.2 - Build: 1911 Released @ 30 March 2015*

*Changes*

Not yet announced.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.4.2b - Build: 1912 Released @ 10 April 2015*

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved an issue where an iRP Cube calibration would ignore the specified or read black when making its calculations. This could cause gamma to be off in some situations.

Resolved an issue where CalMAN would crash when connecting to Client 3 as a Display with DDC enabled on some monitors.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.5.0 Open Beta - Build: 1922 Released @ 10 April 2015*

*New Features*

Added support for software 1D LUTs using the SpectraCal CalMAN Cube Generator.

Added support for the Prisma 3D LUT Box.

Added additional 1D LUT points for the isMini. (61 for Video and 65 for PC).

Resolved crash in CalMAN when closing madTPG after having disconnected.

Resolved an issue where CalMAN was using 0 for black level with iRP 3D Cubes instead of the read or specified blacks. This would throw off gamma.

Resolve a crash in CalMAN when connecting to Client 3 as a display with DDC enabled for some monitors.

Added support for the new version of Virtual Forge for Mac and the new Virtual Forge for Windows.

The ports Virtual Forge uses have changed. For the new versions, you will want to connect via SpectraCal instead of AVFoundry.

Added Include Black in AutoCal Adjustments check box. This is available under the Workflow Advanced Options tab. This is saved with the workflow. Prior to this change, if you selected a specific Black Level, CalMAN would attempt to calibrate black to this specified level.

With this box unchecked, CalMAN will instead use this as the value of black for its calibration calculations. Black will not be adjusted, but the targets will be calculated using this specified black.

New History runtype. For you workflow developers, there is a new run type called History. This cal allow you to take multiple readings repeated readings and have them all chart together. In order for this to work, you need to set the layout to History and your graphs to History. There need to be at least one chart on the layout which is set to the runtype of your readings.

For example: if I wanted to have a history of how 100% reads over time, I might throw out an RGB chart and a luminance chart set to history. I might then also add a RGB chart set to single point which is set to grayscale. For grayscale points on the layout, I would set it to White Only.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.5.0 Open Beta - Build: 1935 Released @ 14 May 2015*

*Release Notes*

Added ST 2084 to the Studio license.

Added the ability to manually specify a sync number for the CR-100 meter.

DeltaE charts no longer display target lines by default. They can be enabled by those with design mode on the properties for the chart.

Values for the target lines for DeltaE charts have changed. They are now at 1,3, and 10 instead of 3,5, and 10.

Improved or resolved issue where deltaE charts might not populate in reports.

Resolved issue that caused the Expand Video to PC Levels check box for the Mobile Forge pattern generator to not work.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.5.0 - Build: 1952 Released @ 10 June 2015*

*New Features*

Added support for software 1D LUTs in raw .csv format (CalMAN Ultimate).

Added support for Prisma 3D LUT Box (CalMAN Ultimate/Enthusiast).

*Changes*

Added additional calibration points for Fujifilm IS-Mini 3D LUTs (video 61 points, PC 65 points).

New versions of VirtualForge can now be found in the Manufacturer dropdown of the CalMAN Source Tab under "SpectraCal", as opposed to "AVFoundry." VirtualForge will remain listed under AVFoundry for any versions previous to build 1.1.302.

Added ability for users to specify a manual sync number for the CR-100 meter.

DeltaE charts no longer display target lines by default. The lines, when enabled, display targets at 1, 3 and 10 as opposed to 3, 5 and 10 as they were previously.

Mouse-overs for DeltaE charts now display a ColorChecker swatch for the selected color as well as the DeltaE value.

Disabled the "Include Stabilizing Delay for Read All" setting by default.

CalMAN will no longer calculate Contrast Ratio unless both black and white readings have been taken.

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved crashes that occasionally occurred when connecting to Client 3 as a display.

Resolved issue with IR Profiling black level targets.

Resolved issue with "Expand to PC Levels" option in the Source Control Tab.

Resolved data population issue for DeltaE charts in reports.

Resolved looping issue with point-based IR Profiling.

Resolved issue with 4-Color-Matrix tool.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.5.1 Preview - Build: 1964 Released @ 02 July 2015*

''With the holiday weekend swiftly approaching, we decided to do a 5.5.1 preview release to the forums. This is basically 5.5.1 final, but is not going up on the web site until next week.''

*Release Notes*

Added support for OSEE as pattern generator for Ultimate, Studio, and ColorChecker license levels.

Added the OSEE file format for cube calibrations in SpectraCal Cube Generator. 

Added a check box on the Source tab for madVR to force it into full screen mode while CalMAN takes readings. The window will be returned to its previous state when readings are done. This requires madVR version 0.88.14 or higher.

Resolved issue where Target lines on deltaE charts might not display once enabled.

Added Rec BT.2020 UHD and D65 P3 Gamuts to Studio Express and Studio Lite licenses.

Resolved an issue where Pattern Auto Advance would apply to an automated pattern generator.

Resolved an issue on the Lumagen Radiance (all models) where CalMAN would not reset the internal 3D LUT at the start of a cube calibration.

Resolved an issue where CalMAN would not recreate a settings file on startup if it were missing. This would cause CalMAN to crash on startup.

Fixed typo on the ColorChecker button on the last layout of the Studio Introduction workflow.

*CalMAN for Business Download Link*

*CalMAN Home Theater Download Link*

*CalMAN Studio Download Link*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.5.1 Final - Build: 1964 Released @ 06 July 2015*

*New Features*

Added support for OSEE to function as a pattern generator (CalMAN Ultimate).

Added OSEE file format for cube calibrations within SpectraCal’s Cube Generator (CalMAN Ultimate).

*Changes*

Changed the default pattern delay setting for Eizo displays.

Added a check box within the source tab for madVR. This button will force the patterns to go into fullscreen mode while CalMAN is taking readings. The window will return to its previous state when the readings are finished. This feature requires madVR version 0.88.14 or higher.

Disabled the "Include Stabilizing Delay for Read All" setting by default.

CalMAN will no longer calculate Contrast Ratio unless both black and white readings have been taken.

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved issue where deltaE chart target lines might not be displayed once they are enabled.

Resolved issue where Pattern Auto Advance would apply to an automated pattern generator if going from a manual pattern generator to an automatic generator.

Resolved crashes that occurred when CalMAN would not recreate a settings file on startup if it were missing.

Resolved an issue that would occur on the Lumen Radiance (all models). CalMAN would not reset the internal 3D LUT at the start of a cube calibration.

Fixed a typo ColorChecker button on last layout of Studio Introduction workflow.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.5.2 Open Beta - Build: 1966 Released @ 14 July 2015*

*Release Notes posted from SpectraCAL's Support Team*

''So, we've got a new build that makes changes to the Radiance. Specifically we've changed how we connect and how we perform resets to 3D LUTs. This should speed up performance in these areas.

I've worked on this with a Radiance XD, 20xx, and 21xx series models and everything looks good, but we'd really like to get feedback from the field. Let us know how its going for you, if you have any issues, etc.''

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.5.2 Open Beta - Build: 1970 Released @ 22 July 2015*

*Release Notes*

Added support for the Panasonic 2015 CR/CX/CZ models. I don't have confirmation on the regions that support this functionality, but it should be all of the regions which were supported before (Us/Canada/EU/NZ/Asia). Japan might also be added, but I don't have confirmation.

Added the ability to add an extra delay when switching in/out of full screen mode for madTPG. This delay applies to both Normal and Exclusive modes. Settings show up on the Source tab. The delay slider is in 1/100 of a second. We're looking into keeping full screen up during series reads, but that is going to have to wait until 5.6.0. This now requires madVR version 0.88.20 or higher.

*Known Issues*

We've added some extra grayscale points for the isMini, but they aren't quite working right at the moment.

We've added a White OLED edr to the C6, but the file is missing from the installer so its not working at the moment.

CalMAN Eyeglass is currently crashing when opening image files.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.5.2 Open Beta - Build: 1977 Released @ 01 August 2015*

*Release Notes*

The newly added White OLED table for the C6 is now in and functional.

Added SMTPE level points for 1D LUTs on the isMini

Resolved issue that caused CalMAN Eyeglass to crash when loading an image file.

Resolved issue that would cause the Jetis to not work with CalMAN is they were only calibrated 380-780.

Tutorial Basic and Tutorial Advanced workflows have been replaced with a new Home Express workflow. This is designed around MobileForge instead of calibration DVDs. We'd love some feedback on this new workflow.

Added capability for a Brightness and Contrast patterns for MobileForge.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.5.2 Final - Build: 1979 Released @ 05 August 2015*

*New Features*

Added support for 2015 Panasonic models: CR, CX, & CZ

Added a configurable delay when enabling/disabling full screen mode for madTPG. This is configurable under the source tab and is labeled in 1/100 seconds. Requires madVR 0.88.20 or higher.

Added a white OLED table for the C6 meter.

*Changes*

Improved connection and LUT reset performance with the Lumen Radiance when it is connected for 3D LUTs.

Added SMTPE level points for 1D LUTs for the Fujifilm IS-mini LUT box. (CalMAN Ultimate)

Removed DeltaE field on ICC creation layout for the ‘Monitor - Advanced workflow’.

Home Theater Tutorial workflows have been replaced with the new ‘Home Express workflow’

Renamed Home Theater workflows to follow new naming convention. 

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved issue where CalMAN Eyeglass would crash when opening an image file. (CalMAN Professional & Ultimate)

Resolved an issue with Jeti Specbos 1211 meters if they were calibrated only to visible range. (CalMAN Professional & Ultimate)

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.0 Open Beta - Build: 2136 Released @ 02 September 2015*

*Release Notes*

Optimized AutoCube algorithms for grayscale performance in general as well as a focus near black.
For those of us performing cube calibrations, we really want to get your feedback on this.

Added Support for the Astro VG series pattern generators (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Studio, and ColorChecker)

Added madVR support to the Professional license level (Pattern Generator and Display)

Added new FSI models to the drop down box for the FSI Display

Prisma has been added as a drop down selection for format for the SpectraCal Cube Generator

Qinc Prisma has been added as its own entry as a display. This creates a LUT file that can be uploaded to the device using the Prisma's interface. (Ultimate, Professional, Studio, Enthusiast)

Resolved an issue where the Load LUT File button on the 3D LUT DDC Controls screen was not working.

Resolved an issue that would cause hangs/crashes when performing a 3D LUT calibration in PC Levels.

Removed Manual DVDs. Pattern Change Prompts under the default Source option still function as usual.

Removed support for all IR controlled devices except for the SpectraCal DPG line.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.0 Open Beta - Build: 2143 Released @ 09 September 2015*

*Release Notes*

Added support for the Murideo pattern generator to the Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Studio, and ColorChecker license levels.

Resolved various errors and crashes when creating a 3D LUT.

Added 25% Only and 50% Only as options for Saturation sweeps.

Added 2pt Grayscale and Dynamic Range layouts to the Quick Analysis workflows.

Added the ability to show 8, 10, or 12 bit levels on the slider bar

Note: For those of you who have been seeing crashes or having issues with 3D LUTs, give it a run on this build and let us know how it goes.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.0 Open Beta - Build: 2158 Released @ 22 September 2015*

*Release Notes*

Updated the Quick Analysis workflow to include 2pt Grayscale and Dynamic Range layouts.

Major updates to the HT Enthusiast and SI Professional workflows.

Minor tweaks to the SI Basic and SI Advanced workflows.

Added RGB Triplet support for the QD 804 pattern generator.

Added Drift Compensation*

*The beginnings of Drift Compensation have been in since the first 5.6.0 beta and we've been working on improving the algorithms since.

CalMAN's iRP calibration takes additional measurements to track the drift of the display over the time it is under testing. This allows the measurement data to be corrected for both luminance and chromaticity to produce a final 3D LUT with a higher level of accuracy. This is especially valuable on displays that exhibit image retention.

*Download Links*


----------



## engtaz

nice need to try it out


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.0 Open Beta - Build: 2166 Released @ 29 September 2015*

*Release Notes*

Not announced yet.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.0 RC1 - Build: 2175 Released @ 07 October 2015*

*Release Notes*

New Features

- CalMAN’s built-in pattern generator can now generate Dolby Vision enabled patterns. With Dolby Vision's unique gamut remapping, we also have included gamut targets for both the VIZIO RS65 and RS120 flagship displays. Additional Dolby Vision gamut support will be included as additional displays are made available. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

- CalMAN's (IRP) 3D LUT calibration now takes additional measurements to track the drift of the display while a calibration is taking place. This allows the measured data to be corrected for both luminance and chromaticity which produces a final 3D LUT with a higher level of accuracy. This is especially valuable on displays that exhibit image retention. (Ultimate)

- Added support the Astro VG series pattern generators. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

- Added support for the Murideo SIX-G pattern generator. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

- Added 25% only and 50% only levels as options for Saturation sweeps. (All)

- Added the ability to show 8, 10, or 12 bit levels on the slider bar. (All)

- Added full RGB triplet support for the Quantum Data 804 pattern generator. (Ultimate)

- Added support for Murideo Prisma format found under the SpectraCal Cube Generator. (Ultimate)

- Added the Murideo Prisma as a display option. This creates a LUT file that can be uploaded into the device through the Murideo utility. (Professional, Ultimate)

Changes

- CalMAN now defaults to cd/m2 (Nit) instead of fL (foot lambert) for brightness measurement units. (All)

- Removed Manual DVD support. (All)

- Removed support for all IR controlled devices except for the SpectraCal DPG product line. (All)

- Added new FSI models to the ‘model’ drop down for FSI displays. (Flanders, Ultimate)

- Added support for madVR as both a Pattern Generator and Display. (Professional)

- Updated the following workflows:
- Quick Analysis
- SI Advanced
- SI Basic
- SI Professional
- HT Enthusiast

Resolved Issues

- Resolved an issue where the ‘Load LUT File’ button on the 3D LUT DDC controls was not working. (Ultimate)

​- Resolved an issue that would cause hang-ups/crashes when performing a 3D LUT calibration with PC Levels selected. On some devices an error message would appear stating the points were not supported for the device. (Ultimate)

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.0 - Build: 2180 Released @ 16 October 2015*

*Release Notes*

New Features

CalMAN’s built-in pattern generator can now generate Dolby Vision enabled patterns. With Dolby Vision's unique gamut remapping, we also have included gamut targets for both the VIZIO RS65 and RS120 flagship displays. Additional Dolby Vision gamut support will be included as additional displays are made available. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

CalMAN's (IRP) 3D LUT calibration now takes additional measurements to track the drift of the display while a calibration is taking place. This allows the measured data to be corrected for both luminance and chromaticity which produces a final 3D LUT with a higher level of accuracy. This is especially valuable on displays that exhibit image retention. (Ultimate)

Added support for the Astro VG series pattern generators. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added support for the Murideo SIX-G pattern generator. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added 25% only and 50% only levels as options for Saturation sweeps. (All)

Added the ability to show 8, 10, or 12 bit levels on the slider bar. (All)

Added full RGB triplet support for the Quantum Data 804 pattern generator. (Ultimate)

Added support for Murideo Prisma format found under the SpectraCal Cube Generator. (Ultimate)

Added the Murideo Prisma as a display option. This creates a LUT file that can be uploaded into the device through the Murideo utility. (Professional, Ultimate)

Changes


CalMAN now defaults to cd/m2 (Nit) instead of fL (foot lambert) for brightness measurement units. (All)

Removed Manual DVD support. (All)

Removed support for all IR controlled devices except for the SpectraCal DPG product line. (All)

Added new FSI models to the ‘model’ drop down for FSI displays. (Flanders, Ultimate)

Added support for madVR as both a Pattern Generator and Display. (Professional)

Updated the following workflows:
- Quick Analysis
- SI Advanced
- SI Basic
- SI Professional
- HT Enthusiast

There is now a check box for the Quantum Data 780C to enable HD-SDI output. This option forces the output from the 780C into YCbCr, rather than RGB. With this option checked, you can then set the colorspace to Rec.601, 709, or 2020. (All) 

Resolved Issues


Resolved an issue where the ‘Load LUT File’ button on the 3D LUT DDC controls was not working. (Ultimate)

​Resolved an issue that would cause hang-ups/crashes when performing a 3D LUT calibration with PC Levels selected. On some devices an error message would appear stating the points were not supported for the device. (Ultimate)

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.1 Open Beta - Build: 2195 Released @ 11 November 2015*

*Release Notes*

Resolved an issue with the K-10 where CalMAN would use table 0 when selecting tables above 39.

Resolved issue that could cause data grids to not populate with data on some non English version of windows if the data point used a decimal.

Added HDR-10 support for Quantum Data 780 and 804 models (the 804b is currently having issues and this is on the QD side). Note - This may require newer firmware.

Added APL pattern and variable pattern size wupport to the Quantum Data 780 and 804 models.

Added support for the Astro 876/877 model generators which includes HDR-10 support.

Added the new ColorChecker Video patch set.

Fixed the ColorChecker workflow so it is no longer defaulting to a 5600K white point.

ColorChecker workflow has been renamed to CalMAN Color. That name may change again before final release.

Added a ColorChecker layout to the Dolby Vision workflow.

Changed the CIE chart in the Dolby Vision workflow to CIE 1976.

Minor tweaks to the SI Advanced workflow and report.

Added meter positioning layout to HT Enthusiast workflow.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.1 Open Beta - Build: 2200 Released @ 19 November 2015*

*Release Notes*

Resolved an issue with the CR-100 and CR-250 meters that could give read errors near black.

Resolved an issue that could cause datagrids to display data in the wrong columns.

Resolved an issue creating 3D LUT files for TVLogic displays using the SpectraCal CalMAN Cube Generator. This issue did not exist when connecting directly to a TVLogic as a display.

CalMAN now requires madVR version 0.89.17 or higher.

Tweaked 3D LUT algorithms to help reduce possible banding.

Added new 1D LUT formats for the SpectraCal Cube Generator. New formats are .txt (Black magic) and .cube (AJA).

Firmware version 2.3 for the AJA LUT box now allows you to select if the deice is set to Full or SMPTE levels. This option is in the AJA Mini Config utility on the LUT page.

On the AutoCal Setup dialog when creating a cube, there are now 2 options for the AJA – LUT box format for Output Cube Size (right under the File Format drop down). You want to select 17 Points 16-235 if you are running older firmware or if you have selected SMPTE in the AJA utility. You want to select 17 Points if you are running the new firmware and you have set the AJA LUT box to Full in its utility. The setting in the AJA LUT box must be made before running the AutoCube calibration.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.1 Open Beta - Build: 2201 Released @ 21 November 2015*

*Release Notes*

Fixed an issue with sync on the CR-100 meter that we introduced with the last beta.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.1 RC1 - Build: 2207 Released @ 08 December 2015*

*Release Notes*

New Features

Added new 1D LUT formats for the SpectraCal Cube Generator. New formats are .txt (AJA) and .cube (Black Magic). (Studio)

Added HDR-10 support for Quantum Data 780 and 804 pattern generators (no 804b support at this time). This requires firmware version 15092260 or higher. (Studio, ColorMatch)

Added APL pattern and variable pattern size support to the Quantum Data 780 and 804 pattern generators. (Studio, ColorMatch)

Added support for the Astro 876/877 pattern generators which includes HDR-10 support. (Studio, ColorMatch)

Added the new ColorChecker Video patch set released by X-Rite in October. (All)

Added support for the Canon 1D and 3D LUT formats in the CalMAN Cube Generator. (Studio)

Changes

CalMAN 5.6.1 now requires madVR version 0.89.17 or higher. (Studio)

The ‘ColorChecker’ workflow and license level have been renamed to ‘ColorMatch’. (Studio, Studio Lite, Studio Express)

Improved 3D LUT algorithms to help reduce possible banding. (Studio, Studio Lite, Studio Express)

Added additional data point options for 1D LUTs in the CalMAN Cube Generator. (Studio)

Changed the default delta E threshold for Cuts and Gains AutoCal from 1.0 to 0.5. (Studio, Studio Lite, Studio Express)

Minor adjustments made to the SI Advanced workflow. (Studio)

Minor tweaks made to the Monitor Advanced workflow. (Studio, Studio Lite)

Added a ColorChecker layout to the Dolby Vision workflow. (Studio)

Updated the Monitor Direct (EIZO/HP) workflow. (Studio, Studio Lite)

Resolved Issues

Resolved an issue with the Klein K-10 meter where CalMAN would use table 0 when selecting tables above 39. (Studio, Studio Lite, Studio Express, ColorMatch)

Resolved an issue that could cause data grids to not populate on some non-English versions of Windows if the data point contained a decimal. (All)

Resolved read errors with the CR-100 and CR-250 meters that could be caused when reading near black. (Studio, Studio Lite, ColorMatch)

Resolved an issue creating 3D LUT files for TVLogic displays using the SpectraCal CalMAN Cube Generator. This issue did not exist when connecting directly to a TVLogic as a display. (Studio)

Resolved read error with the Rev. B X-Rite i1 Display Pro meter when reading near black. (Studio, Studio Express, Studio Lite, ColorMatch)

The ColorMatch workflow now defaults to D65 white point and not to a 5600K white point. (Studio, Studio Lite, Studio Express)

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.1 Open Beta - Build: 2218 Released @ 24 December 2015*

*Release Notes*

CalMAN now requires .NET 4.6.

Some workflow tweaks to SI Advanced, SI Professional, Color Cube, and Dolby Vision workflows.

Added support for 1D LUT for the Prisma. Supports either .csv or .cube file formats.

Resolved an issue for near black banding as well as some overall accuracy improvements for 3D LUTs.

Added an exception handler for the CR-100 meter.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.1 Final - Build: 2238 Released @ 11 January 2016*

*Release Notes*

*New Features*

Added new 1D LUT formats for the SpectraCal Cube Generator. New formats are .txt (AJA) and .cube (Black Magic). (Ultimate)

Added HDR-10 support for Quantum Data 780 and 804 pattern generators (no 804b support at this time). This requires firmware version 15092260 or higher. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added APL pattern and variable pattern size support to the Quantum Data 780 and 804 pattern generators. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added support for the Astro 876/877 pattern generators which includes HDR-10 support. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added the new ColorChecker Video patch set released by X-Rite in October. (All)

Added support for the NEC OEM X-Rite i1 Display Pro meter. (Ultimate)

Added support of 1D LUTs for the Murideo Prisma. Supports either .csv or .cube file formats. (Ultimate)

*Changes*

CalMAN now requires .NET 4.6 or higher.

CalMAN 5.6.1 now requires madVR version 0.89.17 or higher. (Professional, Ultimate)

The ‘ColorChecker’ workflow and license level have been renamed to ‘ColorMatch’. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Improved 3D LUT algorithms to help reduce possible banding. (Ultimate)

Added additional data point options for 1D LUTs in the CalMAN Cube Generator. (Ultimate)

Changed the default delta E threshold for Cuts and Gains AutoCal from 1.0 to 0.5. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Minor adjustments made to the SI Advanced workflow. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Minor tweaks made to the Monitor Advanced workflow. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added a ColorChecker layout to the Dolby Vision workflow. (Ultimate)

Updated the Monitor Direct (EIZO/HP) workflow. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Updated the Color Cube (3D LUT) workflow. (Ultimate)

Updated the Dolby Vision workflow. (Ultimate)

Updated 2-point RGB calibration datapoint preset. This selection will now default to match the layout settings. (Ultimate)

Added a 10%/Peak White dataset. (All)

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved an issue with the Klein K-10 meter where CalMAN would use table 0 when selecting tables above 39. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Resolved an issue that could cause data grids to not populate on some non-English versions of Windows if the data point contained a decimal. (All)

Resolved read errors with the CR-100 and CR-250 meters that could be caused when reading near black. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Resolved an issue creating 3D LUT files for TVLogic displays using the SpectraCal CalMAN Cube Generator. This issue did not exist when connecting directly to a TVLogic as a display. (Ultimate)

Resolved read error with the Rev. B X-Rite i1 Display Pro meter when reading near black. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

The ColorMatch workflow now defaults to D65 white point and not to a 5600K white point. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Resolved an issue for near black banding as well as overall accuracy improvements for 3D LUTs. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added an exception handler for CR-100 meter. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Resolved an issue that could cause crashing with Dolby Vision patterns. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.6.1b - Build: 2241 Released @ 06 February 2016*

*Changes*

Added the ST2084 Gamma formula to the Expert and Professional license levels.

Modified the logo on the Color Cube (3D LUT) Report to a CalMAN logo. (Studio, Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Fixed an error in the SI Advanced workflow on the Grayscale &Gamma Multipoint Adjust layout. The AutoCal button no longer resets a 3D LUT if it exists. (Studio, Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.7.0 Open Beta - Build: 2331 Released @ 13 April 2016*

*Release Notes*

CalMAN 5.7.0 requires updated maintenance. Maintenance expiration date cut off is Jan 1, 2016.

Added Rec2020 support to QD780 and QD804 pattern generators.

Added the OLED Judd Modified white point.

Added Pattern Insertion feature for OLED displays. With this feature enabled, CalMAN will periodically display a full field pattern amidst the normal pattern progression. This feature is under Application Measurement Options and allows the user to specify frequency (in seconds), pattern duration (in seconds) and the pattern level.

Added a "User Mode" Exposure mode for the CR-100 and CR-250 meters.

Added Dolby Vision Golden reference .dvgr file import function for Dolby Vision calibrations.

Added support for the Teradek Colr LUT Box. This functions as both a Display and a Pattern Generator.

Added support for the Panasonic DX (2016) series displays.

Added a new EDR for the C6 to support LCD (LED PFS phosphor) displays.

Added HDR10 support to the Murideo. Requires firmware version 1.70.

Fixed issue connecting to the PR-730. We don't have one of these in house, so we'd love to get verification from the field that all is working well. If you have access to one, please let us know.

Added ST2084 Gamma formula to the ISF Professional license level.

Added support for the NEC and HP branded i1DisplayPro meters to the Ultimate, Professional, Expert, and Studio license levels.

Added support for the ISF Advanced report to the Studio license level.

Added 33 & 65 PC level 1D LUT data point options for the HP DreamColor z27x display.

Added 28 & 56 Video and 33 & 65 PC 1D LUT data points for EIZO displays.

Fixed an issue on the SI Basic, SI Advanced, Quick Analysis, HT Enthusiast, and Color Cube workflows. 

The drop down for Colorspace was using an inappropriate data field.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.7.0 Open Beta - Build: 2332 Released @ 14 April 2016*

*Notes*

Fixed a licensing issue.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.7.0 Open Beta 2 - Build: 2341 Released @ 07 May 2016*

*Release Notes*

Added the new HDR10 Calibration workflow and Home HDR report to CalMAN. These are available to the Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Enthusiast, and Studio license levels.

The Home HDR report will also work with the Dolby Vision workflow, for those who do not have access to the Dolby Vision report.

Added Rec BT.2020 HDR Colorspace Target.

Added NETFLIX Computer Monitor and NETFLIX Video Monitor workflows and reports to the Business installer. These workflows and reports require an Ultimate license level.

Added a Teradek specific .cube option in the SpectraCal Cube Generator.

Added support for the AVTOPcontroller for the HDFury Integral 4K60 under sources. By inserting the HDFury Integral 4K60 between a standard pattern generator and display, it can be used to inject HDR10 (ST2086) metadata into the signal.

With the AVTOPcontroller software, CalMAN can change the metadata directly. Otherwise, the HDR10 InfoFrame HEX string data are available under the Source tab and it can be copied into the HDFury Integral 4K60’s Windows software UI manually.

A Quick Start Guide for the HDFury is in progress but not currently available.

Required license levels: Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Enthusiast, Studio, ColorMatch

Added support for both Geometry patterns on the Murideo SIX-G pattern generator in the Specialty Patterns list.

Added support for the Offhollywood OMOD as pattern generator and display. This is 3D LUT support only.

Changed the default data point setting for the Grayscale - Multi layout on the Quick Analysis workflow to 21 instead of 23.

Fixed error in the Visual Verification layout of the Monitor - Advanced workflow which would cause patterns to not display in the in layout pattern window.

CalMAN now properly displays "the report is unlicensed" when attempting to open an unlicensed report.

Headers are now included when copying data out of a datagrid.

Resolved an issue that would cause CalMAN to crash when connecting to the Murideo SIX-G on an incorrect COM port.

Resolved an issue that could cause the SpectraCal C6 meter report abnormal data for very close to black readings.

Cleaned up the Specialty Pattern list for the QuantumData 780 and 804 pattern generators. Also added support for the Inverted Checkerboard pattern. Both it and the Checkerboard pattern will require an updated firmware from QuantumData.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.7.0 RC1 - Build: 2344 Released @ 19 May 2016*

*New Features*

Enhanced Dolby Vision Support

CalMAN now imports Dolby Vision .dvgr files to add or update Dolby Vision Golden References for Dolby Vision calibration. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added HDR10 Support

New HDR10 workflow. Requires Studio, Expert, Professional, Ultimate, or Enthusiast license levels. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

New Home HDR report. This report also works with the Dolby Vision workflow for those Enthusiasts who do not have access to the Dolby Vision report. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added support for the AVTOPcontroller for the HDfury Integral 4K60 under sources. By inserting the HDfury Integral 4K60 between a standard pattern generator and display, it can be used to inject HDR10 (CEA 861.3) metadata into the signal. With the AVTOPcontroller software, CalMAN can change the metadata directly. Otherwise, the HDR10 InfoFrame HEX string data are available under the Source tab and it can be copied into the HDfury Integral 4K60’s Windows software UI manually. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Widened BT.2020 Support

Added BT.2020 HDR Colorspace Target. (All)

Included Support for Netflix Preferred Vendors

Added NETFLIX Computer Monitor and NETFLIX Video Monitor workflows and reports to the Business installer. Requires the Ultimate license level. (Ultimate)

Improved OLED Support

Added Full Field Pattern Insertion feature for OLED displays. With this feature enabled, OLED auto dimming feature is defeated, which is important to get a proper calibration. This feature is under Application Measurement Options and allows the user to specify frequency (in seconds), pattern duration (in seconds) and the pattern level. (All)

Added the OLED Judd Modified white point. (All)

Panasonic

Added support for the 2016 Panasonic DX800/DX900 displays. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added a new EDR for the C6 to support LCD (LED PFS phosphor) displays. (Example Panasonic DX800/DX900). (All)

Quantum Data

Added support for Quantum Data 980 pattern generator. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added BT.2020 support to Quantum Data 780, 804 and 980 pattern generators. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Enhanced the Specialty Pattern list for the Quantum Data 780 and 804 pattern generators. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added support for the Inverted Checkerboard pattern for the Quantum Data 780 and 804 pattern generators. Requires updated firmware from Quantum Data. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Teradek

Added support for the Teradek COLR as pattern generator and display (3D LUTs) (Ultimate)

Added a Teradek COLR specific .cube option in the SpectraCal Cube Generator. (Ultimate)

OMOD

Added support for the Offhollywood OMOD as pattern generator and display (3D LUTs) (Ultimate)

Added a Offhollywood OMOD specific .cube option in the SpectraCal Cube Generator. (Ultimate)

Murideo

Added HDR10 Support to the Murideo Six-G Pattern Generator. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Added support for both Geometry patterns on the Murideo Six-G pattern generator in the Specialty Patterns list. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

X-rite

Added support for the NEC and HP branded i1DisplayPro meters.

Colorimetry Research

Added a "User Mode" Exposure mode for the CRI CR-100 CR-250 meters. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

HP

Added 33 & 65 PC level 1D LUT data point options for the HP DreamColor z27x display. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

EIZO

Added 28 & 56 Video and 33 & 65 PC 1D LUT data point for EIZO displays (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)(Expert, Professional, Ultimate)(Expert, Professional, Ultimate) (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)(Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

*Changes*

Changed the default data point setting for the Grayscale - Multi layout on the Quick Analysis workflow to 21 instead of 23. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Headers are now included when copying data out of a datagrid. (All)

Added Dolby Vision Workflow and Report to the ISF license. (Business installer only)

Added ST2084 HDR EOTF Gamma formula to the ISF, Professional, and Expert license levels. (Business only)

Added support for the SI Advanced report to the Studio license level. (Business)
Resolved Issues

Resolved an issue which could potentially cause hangs when generating 3D LUTs. (Expert, Professional, Ultimate)

Resolved issue connecting to the Photo Research PR-730. (Ultimate)

Changed Colorspace dropdown to use appropriate data field on SI Basic, SI Advanced, Quick Analysis, HT Enthusiast, and Color Cube workflows. (Business)

Ensured that patterns display correctly in the layout pattern window in the Visual Verification layout of the Monitor - Advanced workflow. (All installers)

CalMAN now properly displays "the report is unlicensed" when attempting to open an unlicensed report. (All)

Improve error handling when connecting to the Murideo SIX-G on an incorrect COM port. (Ultimate, Professional, Expert)

Resolved an issue that could cause the SpectraCal C6 meter report abnormal data for very close to black readings. (All)

Resolved issue with the Home Enthusiast workflow that would cause it to populate pre data into the Home Report instead of Post. (Ultimate)

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.7.0 RC2 - Build: 2353 Released @ 09 June 2016*

*New Features*

Added Direct Load 3D LUT Calibration support for the EIZO CG318-4K and CG248-4K displays. (Ultimate,Studio, Studio Lite)

Added support for the Atomos Shogun (and Flame/Inferno) and Ninja Assassin 3D LUT file format (.cube) to the SpectraCal Cube Generator (3D LUT). (Ultimate,Studio, Studio Lite)

Added Dolby Vision support to the Murideo SIX-G (firmware 1.77 or newer required).

Note - There are currently issues with firmware version 1.77 which causes it to pass the wrong metadata for Dolby Vision to the display. (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Enthusiast)

Added BT.2020 support for the Murideo SIX-G (firmware 1.77 or newer required). (Ultimate, Professional, Expert,Studio)

Added support for the Murideo SIX-G to the CalMAN Enthusiast license level.

*Changes*

Minor updates to the Home Advanced workflow (Ultimate, Enthusiast, Control, Basic)

Minor updates to the Home Report (Ultimate, Enthusiast, Control, Basic)

Updated the Dolby Vision Workflow (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Studio, Enthusiast, Studio)

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved an issue where CalMAN would default the Murideo SIX-G to the Skintone pattern on connect/disconnect instead of the Grayscale Ramp. (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Enthusiast, Studio)

Resolved an issue with the Photo Research 700 series meters where you would be unable to restore a saved session created with one of these meters. (UIltimate, Professional, Studio, ColorMatch)

Resolved an issue that would cause failed calibrations on all EIZO models. (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Enthusiast, Studio, Studio Lite)

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2016 (Version: 5.7.0) - Build: 2357 Released @ 22 June 2016*

*Changes from RC2 (Build: 2353)*

Rebranding and a new look for all CalMAN downloads. This includes new a splash screen, logos, and some UI improvements.

Resolved an issue where the 2 point 50%, Peak White dataset was not using Peak White.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2016 (Version: 5.7.0a) - Build: 2359 Released @ 6 July 2016*

*Resolved Issues*

Resolved an issue where client licenses or client license packs were not being applied correctly.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2016 5.7.1 Open Beta - Build: 2391 Released @ 04 August 2016*

*Release Notes*

Added support for the Rhode and Schwarz VTC pattern generator (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Studio)

Added support for the CRI CR-300 Spectro (Ultimate, Professional, Studio, Studio Lite, ColorMatch)

Added support for the Flanders Scientific BoxIO. This supports 1D and 3D LUTs. (Ultimate, Studio)

Resolved a file permissions issue in the C:\Programdata sub directory which could cause a number of problems including errors adding license keys, log file errors on startup, and similar.

*Known Issue*

Somehow Quick Analysis workflow got set to PC levels instead of Video levels. Heads up for anyone who might get caught unawares.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2016 5.7.1 Open Beta - Build: 2407 Released @ 09 September 2016*

This build of CalMAN comes with a time bomb. It will stop functioning on Dec 1, 2016.

*Release Notes*

Resolved levels issue in the Quick Analysis workflow. (Introduced in Beta1)

Various minor workflow tweaks.

Added 1D LUT support for the Murideo Prisma LUT Box.

Added support to Auto load LUTs on the Murideo Prisma LUT Box

Added an entry in the SpectraCal Cube Generator for the Black Magic Teranex Mini. This is a 33pt .cube file.

Added HDR pattern generator support for the Lumagen Radiance Pro. This is pattern generator only. We do not yet recommend attempting to create HDR calibrations in the Radiance.

Added pattern generator support for the Flanders BoxIO. Loaded LUTs are not applied to the pattern generator. You cannot use the internal generator to verify LUTs. Because of this, it can be used to create a 1D or 3D LUT, but not both.

Note: I have been having some issues recently with writing LUTs directly into the BoxIO. Loading the same LUTs using their interface seems to be working properly. If you have a BoxIO, I would love to hear back to see if anyone else is experiencing this behavior.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2016 5.7.1 Open Beta - Build: 2428 Released @ 15 October 2016*

*Release Notes*

Resolved an issue with the BoxIO introduced with the previous beta where CalMAN was unable to upload LUTs into the device. (Ultimate, Studio)

Modified support for the BoxIO internal pattern generator. When a 1D LUT or a 3D LUT is written to a selected memory slot, the LUT is written to both the display output and the internal pattern generator output. The LUTs can now be separately enabled or disabled for the internal pattern generator output on the Source Settings tab, for flexibility when verifying the LUTs. (Ultimate, Studio)

Resolved issue with QD980 where a continuous read would bring up a black pattern regardless of what pattern was selected. (Ultimate, Professional, ISF, Studio)

Added support for the TopCon BM-7A Colorimeter (Ultimate, Professional, ISF, Expert, Studio, Studio Lite, ColorMatch)

Added support for the TopCon RS-3AR Spectro. (Ultimate, Professional, ISF, Studio, Studio Lite, ColorMatch)

Added support for the Jeti Spectraval 1501 meter. (Note - There is currently an issue in the meter's firmware which makes Bluetooth unstable after a disconnect. This does not affect the USB connection. (Ultimate, Studio, Studio Lite, Professional, Expert)

Added support for the built in pattern generator for the Atomos Shogun, Shogun Flame, Shogun Infernal, Ninja Flame, and Ninja Assassin models. (Ultimate, Studio)

Resolved an issue where CalMAN was not properly creating ICC Profiles for Client 3 when a gamma formula was used that used measured black instead of 0 for black. (Ultimate, Professional, ISF, Expert, Enthusiast, Studio, Studio Lite, RGB)

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2016 5.7.1 Open Beta - Build: 2437 Released @ 01 December 2016*

*Release Notes*

Added HDR AutoCal support on the Pnansonic DX8xx and DX9xx series displays. This is Grayscale and CMS only.

Resolved an issue where CalMAN was unable to connect to EIZO displays.

Added a new drop down in the DDC controls for the Lumagen Radiance called 709 CMS Mode. This allows the user to set how the Radiance applies the LUT be it Linear or Source (perceptual space). Linear is the default and this is how the Radiance has always worked prior to this new change.

Fixed the AutoCal button on the Color Management System (SMS) Adjust layout on the HDR10 workflow.

Resolved an issue with the ANSI Checkerboard and ANSI Checkerboard Inverted patterns on the Quantum Data 804 series pattern generators.

We renamed some of the entries in the Meter Mode (Target Display Type) drop down for the SpectraCal C6 meter to hopefully cause less confusion.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2016 5.7.1 Open Beta - Build: 2453 Released @ 05 January 2017*

*Release Notes*

Changed the Flanders Scientific BoxIO to use Full Range from SMTPE Full range so that the levels are now correct. Requires firmware v1.45.

Resolved an issue where CalMAN would reject license keys generated in 2017.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2017 5.8.1 Open Beta - Build: 16 Released @ 8 June 2017*

Important Note!

The below warning does not apply to anyone who is upgrading from Beta 1 (5.8.1.8 ). Deactivating CalMAN is not necessary in this situation.

All users must deactivate the license on their current CalMAN build before updating to the new release.

All users must license their CalMAN build after installation with their CalMAN License ID and License Password.

Changes to the License Manager means that your machine ID will change. If you do not deactivate CalMAN before you install this new build, CalMAN will no longer be licensed and you will have no activations available in order to reactivate.

If you find yourself in this situation, please contact [email protected] or [email protected] and we will be able to help you get that straightened out.

You must have an available deactivation in order for this process to work correctly. If you do not, please contact [email protected] or [email protected] and we will be able to assist you.

You will need your License Activation ID and Activation Password in order to activate CalMAN again. If you do not have this information, it can be retrieved from the customer portal at https://aquaman.portrait.com/customers/Default.aspx?AuthorID=2451871. If you do not have your login information, you can use the "Forgot your password?" link to retrieve it. If this does not work, please contact Support or Customer Service for assistance before you upgrade.

*Download Links:*

*Business* - http://files.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/calman-CAL-R2017-06-08-1019-23-CalMAN_Business.exe

*Home Theater* - http://files.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/calman-CAL-R2017-06-08-1019-23-CalMAN_Home.exe

*Studio* - http://files.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/calman-CAL-R2017-06-08-1019-23-CalMAN_Studio.exe

*RGB* - http://files.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/calman-CAL-R2017-06-08-1019-23-CalMAN_RGB_Only.exe


Beta Release Notes

Resolved the licensing issues when upgrading from CalMAN 2016 R2 (5.7.2.61).

Added support for the Datacolor Spyder 5 meter. (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, ISF, Studio, Enthusiast, Control)

Added support for the AccuPel DGA-6000 pattern generator. (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, ISF, Studio, ColorMatch, Enthusiast)

SDR calibration support for the Panasonic 2017 EZxxx Series OLED. (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, ISF, Studio, Enthusiast, Control)

SDR calibration for the Samsung 2017 QLED models has been extended to additional license levels. (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, ISF, Studio, Enthusiast, Control)

Added the HLG Calibration workflow. (Ultimate, Professional, Expert, ISF, Studio, Enthusiast)

Color Volume Workflow has been added to the Home Theater installer.

Known Issues

HDR and HLG calibrations are still a work in progress for the above mentioned Panasonic and Samsung displays.

For the Panasonic 2017 models, when you select the Color Temp option of Warm 2 in the DDC controls, the drop down changes to Warm 1. The display is set to Temp 2 however.


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2017 5.8.1 Open Beta 3 - Build: 26 Released @ 28 June 2017*

*Download Links*

*Business* - http://files.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/calman-CAL-R2017-06-27-2221-40-CalMAN_Business.exe

*Home Theater* - http://files.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/calman-CAL-R2017-06-27-2221-40-CalMAN_Home.exe

*Studio* - http://files.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/calman-CAL-R2017-06-27-2221-40-CalMAN_Studio.exe

*RGB* - http://files.spectracal.com/downloads/files/Betas/calman-CAL-R2017-06-27-2221-40-CalMAN_RGB_Only.exe

Note: CalMAN 2017 requires updated maintenance as of June 2016.

Important: There is a known issue where the All Access\Maintenance installer check during an upgrade is incorrectly identified as being valid. In this situation the installer will say the license is valid for the upgrade, but ultimately the build will fail to license.

If you continue with the installation and find yourself in a situation where you cannot license, go into Licensing, click the Deactivate button, uninstall beta 3 and roll back to a previous version.

As mentioned above, Maintenance will need to have been purchased June 2016 or later in order for your license key to be good with CalMAN 2017.

Additional license manager/machine ID fixes. There have been a few licensing manager fixes applied in the 2017 Beta releases. For users limited to CalMAN 2016 R2 release and do not not have a the ability to update to 2017, the License Manager fixes are planned to be provided in a CalMAN 2016 R3 patch release.

In prep for the CalMAN 2017 release, This installer will deactivate CalMAN. CalMAN will need to be reactivated upon first launch. A few weeks ago, everyone's accounts were set to 10 deactivations.

*Release Notes*

CalMAN now supports HDR10 and HLG calibrations on the Panasonic 2017 EZxxx Series displays. Pattern insertion is recommended for HDR calibration (5 second interval, 5 sec duration, 0% level) this prevents the panel from overheating during sustained Bright patches.

Added support for the new Dolby Vision Custom workflow. (Licenses: Ultimate, Professional, Expert, Studio, Enthusiast)

The new Dolby Vision Custom calibration workflow/process for displays that support a custom Dolby Vision Configuration File is now enabled in CalMAN. Currently the only TV to support this is the 2017 LG OLED. The process requires a pattern generator that supports Dolby Vision metadata.

CalMAN uses a new type of Dolby Vision metadata to put the color volume mapping engine into bypass mode. CalMAN then calibrates the display and generates a new Dolby Vision configuration file that is loaded into the supported TV via USB stick.

Resolved an issue with the Radiance Pro where the wrong LUT could get assigned to the pattern generator.

Resolved an issue on the Panasonic 2017 EZxxx Series displays where the Color temperature DDC control would stay at Warm2 when selected.

Resolved an issue where CalMAN would display an inaccurate error message which attempting to connect to the Murideo 6G.

Resolved an issue with LUT file formatting for OSEE displays.


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2017 5.8.1 RC1 - Released @ 07 July 2017*

New Features

Auto Calibration for Samsung 2017 QLED televisions.

Auto Calibration for Panasonic 2017 EZxxx series OLED televisions.

New Color Volume Workflow – allows you to quickly measure the color volume of any display.

New Color Volume Visualizer - three-dimensional graphing engine that displays the measurements of the Color Volume Workflow. To access, follow the link in the Color Volume Workflow

New HLG Workflow – support for the hybrid log gamma version of high dynamic range that is rapidly gaining acceptance for live video production

New Dolby Vision Custom Workflow – adds support for displays that support the new Dolby Vision Configuration File. CalMAN uses a new type of Dolby Vision metadata to put the color volume mapping engine into bypass mode. CalMAN then calibrates the display and generates a new Dolby Vision configuration file that is loaded into the supported TV via USB stick.

New Broadcast Monitor Workflow

New Hardware Support

SpectraCal VideoForge Pro 4K HDR pattern generator

Photo Research PR653 spectroradiometer

UPRtek MK550T spectroradiometer

AccuPel DGA-6000 pattern generator

Datacolor Sypder 5 colorimeter

Improved Hardware Support

New display type characterizations for SpectraCal C6: Projector (Laser Phosphor), Projector (Laser Phosphor) - Panasonic RZ12K, Projector (Laser Phosphor) - Panasonic RZ970

Added 4-40 Pattern Support (4% window, 40% background) Added to VideoForge HDMI, Murideo SIX-G, Quantum Data 780, 804, 804A, Astro.

Enhanced Capabilities added to Murideo SIX-G: Changed default output to be YCbCr, Added resolution drop down, Added FW check. V1 of the Muridio 6G will need to be the following FW versions, 6G v2 - 2.40, 6G v1 - 1.87

Added support for SDR calibrations for 2017 Samsung models.

HDR Auto Cal is WIP. Beta accuracy levels are not an indication of Release HDR AutoCal accuracy levels.

Resolved Issue

Resolved an issue with meter profiling.

Resolved an issue when disconnecting from the Murideo Prisma as a Display.

Resolved an issue which would cause CalMAN to improperly identify an x-rite OEM i1Pro2 as an i1Monitor.

Resolved an issue with the Radiance Pro where the wrong LUT could get assigned to the pattern generator.

Resolved an issue where CalMAN would display an inaccurate error message which attempting to connect to the Murideo 6G.

Resolved an issue with LUT file formatting for OSEE displays.

Known Issues

Color Volume Workflow - LAB Absolute selection reports LAB Relative results

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2017 5.8.1 Final (Build 34) Released @ 25 July 2017*

Release Notes

This is the exact same build as CalMAN 2017 5.8.1.34 (Build 34) RC3. There have been no changes.

*Download Links*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 2017 5.8.1a Final (Build 37) Released @ 03 August 2017*

Release Notes

Added EDRs for the SpectraCal C6 for the 2015, 2016, and 2017 Samsung QLED displays.

Minor text change on the Color Volume Analysis workflow.

Resolved issue bringing up specialty patterns on the SpectraCal VideoForge Pro.

*Download Links*


----------

